# Wellbutrin=Vertigo??? Help!!!!



## steelpenguin79 (Feb 13, 2010)

I seem to be having Vertigo as a side effect with Wellbutrin. Has anyone had that or is it a side effect? I thought that maybe it was because I got off Pristiq cold turkey, Doc's orders, but it's been two weeks and I still get vertigo after taking Wellbutrin XL 300 three hours earlier. I've been combating the Vertigo with 50mg to 100mg of Tramadol every other day and it seems to help but if this Vertigo keeps up I don't want to take it anymore because I don't like Tramadol for reasons most of you know.


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

I had horrible vertigo when I quit Effexor cold turkey. For me that lasted about a month and a half. Wellbutrin was the only thing that helped me with the vertigo. I was on SR 150mg pills, I'd take them about 3 hours apart, so this at least allowed me to get through the work day.


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

Vertigo/dizziness is a fairly common side effect for wellbutrin. I don't know if it will help or not but try taking some over the counter meclizine about an hour before you usually get the vertigo. I'm not sure of the mechanism of the vertigo induced by wellbutrin but I know vertigo and nausea are often associated and nausea can be induced by increased activity at the dopamine D2 receptor and wellbutrin ups dopamine so phenergan might help, but yet again not sure.


----------



## steelpenguin79 (Feb 13, 2010)

Okay well I'm on 300mg a day now and I don't notice the vertigo as much. However I do feel very fatigued halfway through the day now. Does anyone have a clue on the reason for that?


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Its normal. I had it also when first starting up.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

**


----------



## steelpenguin79 (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah I told the Doc about my vertigo and fatigue with this drug and he just added a 150mg XL to take at noon and continue to take a 300mg XL in the morning. Well it's been 4 days and I still have the same issues! They are testing me for ADHD this Tuesday. I'm would not be surprised if say I have ADHD. The more I read on ADHD the more I think I have it. I'm just wondering what drug they'll try if I do have ADHD? What do you think?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

steelpenguin79 said:


> Yeah I told the Doc about my vertigo and fatigue with this drug and he just added a 150mg XL to take at noon and continue to take a 300mg XL in the morning. Well it's been 4 days and I still have the same issues! They are testing me for ADHD this Tuesday. I'm would not be surprised if say I have ADHD. The more I read on ADHD the more I think I have it. I'm just wondering what drug they'll try if I do have ADHD? What do you think?


Adderall or dexedrine.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

steelpenguin79 said:


> I seem to be having Vertigo as a side effect with Wellbutrin. Has anyone had that or is it a side effect? I thought that maybe it was because I got off Pristiq cold turkey, Doc's orders, but it's been two weeks and I still get vertigo after taking Wellbutrin XL 300 three hours earlier. I've been combating the Vertigo with 50mg to 100mg of Tramadol every other day and it seems to help but if this Vertigo keeps up I don't want to take it anymore because I don't like Tramadol for reasons most of you know.


Dizziness is listed as a side effect of Wellbutrin. Since you are getting vertigo after taking the medication, this makes me think that the medication is responsible, not the withdrawal from the previous med. You could wait and see if this side effect goes away with time or switch to some other med. 
Dizziness unfortunately seems to be a common side effect of many psychiatric meds. I used to get light headed and dizzy on Buspar, which is why I discontinued it (other than for the reason it wasn't doing anything).

http://www.drugs.com/sfx/wellbutrin-side-effects.html


----------



## steelpenguin79 (Feb 13, 2010)

bowlingpins said:


> Dizziness is listed as a side effect of Wellbutrin. Since you are getting vertigo after taking the medication, this makes me think that the medication is responsible, not the withdrawal from the previous med. You could wait and see if this side effect goes away with time or switch to some other med.
> Dizziness unfortunately seems to be a common side effect of many psychiatric meds. I used to get light headed and dizzy on Buspar, which is why I discontinued it (other than for the reason it wasn't doing anything).
> 
> http://www.drugs.com/sfx/wellbutrin-side-effects.html


Thanks.
I've been on Wellbutirn only for 5 weeks and the side effects have not changed. Well tomorrow I get tested for ADHD. I just hope we figure out what the problem is and get the right meds and theorpy.


----------



## skybluesky (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi! I just found this.  I started Wellbutrin at 150mg about 5 weeks ago, and I'm -still- experiencing this weird dizziness. Others say they get the feeling while standing, and I even saw a post where someone said they notice it when dancing, but even when I'm just sitting down I notice it, and it's really unpleasant. :c


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Vertigo is common with Wellbutrin. I also had it unfortunately. I've read it can be a symptom of (very) light seizure activity. (Don't panic but maybe talk about it with your psychiatrist just to be sure)


----------



## jnms (Dec 2, 2012)

You should stop taking welbutrin perhaps...


----------

